# صيانة جهاز السونار وجميع دوائره الكهربائية



## Bioengineer (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعزائي,,

ارفقت لكم طي هذا الموضوع كتاب الصيانة Service Manual لجهاز السونار..

*Ultrasound System
اسم الجهاز التجاري TITAN
شركة SonoSite المشهوره*

يحتوي الكتاب على :

الصيانة الدورية.

تعليمات صيانة الجهاز.

حلول للاعطال المتوقعه Troupleshooting .

جميع اجزاء الجهاز واسماءها وارقامها.

مخططات جميع الدوائر الكهربائية لهذا الجهاز.

ملاحضه: هذا الكتاب خاص بمهندسي الصيانه للجهاز​.​

*وتقبلو تحياتي ولا تنسونا من دعائكم...​.
*service manual.zip​


----------



## Bioengineer (21 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا نسيت .....الصنع أمريكي
made in usa


----------



## محمد العصا (21 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك ويجزيك ربي كل الخير والله يوفقك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله
عطاء دائم ومتجدد

البغدادي:55:


----------



## احمد84 (21 أغسطس 2006)

merciiiiiiiiiii


----------



## رحال حول العالم (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (25 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً
الله معك


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (25 أغسطس 2006)

اسمك يدل انك مصري
هل هذا صحيح


----------



## eng_3YASH (25 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ffff00"]مشكورررررررر[/glow]


----------



## Bioengineer (26 أغسطس 2006)

احمد صلاح السيسي قال:


> اسمك يدل انك مصري
> هل هذا صحيح



لا والله مش مصري.
انا من اليمن.
غريبه!!! يمكن قصدك عادل صلاح يشبه اسم عادل امام :67: 
لمذا خمنت اني مصري؟؟


----------



## رحال حول العالم (26 أغسطس 2006)

الفارق بين علم مصر و علم اليمن فقط لون النسر 
بالتالى التقارب بين الشعبين كبير جداُ و فى النهاية كلنا من اهل الضاد و يجمعنا لواء الحبيب المصطغى
:56:


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن طلب من م. عادل صلاح
ممكن اي معلومات اضافيه عن صيانه جهاز السونار
او كتب قيمه like service manual
مع الشكر 
ممكن نعرف حضرتك مختص في اي نوع من الاجهزه


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="33ffff"] 
م.عادل ممكن سؤالين 
شكرا 
حضرتك شغال في صيانة السونار 
حضرتك مع مين في الانتخابات عندكم في اليمن
[/glow]


----------



## Bioengineer (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لردودكم اعزائي.

الاخ eng.3ayash

يوجد لديا معلومات وكتب عن جهاز السونار ولكني لا اعمل فيه.

مجرد اني اطرح ماأراه مفيدا للجميع.

انا متخصص في جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي وقليلا في اجهزة الاشعه.

اما السونار اخذت فيه دوره سابقا لمدة اسبوعين فقط ومعلوماتي عنه اغلبها نظريه.

الأخ. مصعب السروي

انا مع علي عبدالله صالح حتى اخر نفس.يارب ينجح.


----------



## eng_3YASH (28 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورر م.عادل صلاح
ممكن نستفيد من خبرتك في صيانه جهاز الرنين, ازا ممن تعطينا فكره عن اعطاله الشائعه وكيف صيانتها,او معلومات مفيده الجهاز , اظن الجميع عندو معلومات عن الجهاز بطريقه نظريه, ممكن ازا في حد اي معلومات يشاركنا الحوار, 
[glow="ffff00"] 
كل الاحترام لجميع الاعضاء
[/glow]


----------



## Bioengineer (28 أغسطس 2006)

eng_3YASH قال:


> مشكورر م.عادل صلاح
> ممكن نستفيد من خبرتك في صيانه جهاز الرنين, ازا ممن تعطينا فكره عن اعطاله الشائعه وكيف صيانتها,او معلومات مفيده الجهاز , اظن الجميع عندو معلومات عن الجهاز بطريقه نظريه, ممكن ازا في حد اي معلومات يشاركنا الحوار,
> [glow="ffff00"]
> كل الاحترام لجميع الاعضاء
> [/glow]



في رأيي ان فهم النظرية ومبدأ العمل هي أساس الصيانه

مثال بسيط:
اذا كان لديك اي دائرة الكترونيه سهله مثل بطاريه ومقاومه ودايود
فان فهمك للمبدأ والنظريه سوف يمكنك من تحديد العطل فيها.

بالنسبه للاعطال الشائعه وصيانتها فهي كثيره جدا جدا وكل يوم تكتشف اعطال جديده
وصدقني افهم المبدأ ولن يصعب عليك اي جهاز والباقي يعتمد على الممارسه.
اذا عندك سؤال عن عطل معين تفضل.وسأحاول الاجابه.

تحياتي....


----------



## حسناء المغرب (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكور أخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_3YASH (29 أغسطس 2006)

م.عادل صلاح
اسلوب رائع في الحوار
[glow="ffff00"] 
مشكوررررررر
[/glow]


----------



## مصعب السروي (30 أغسطس 2006)

علي العموم شكرا يابشمهندس عادل 
وربنا يوفقق ان شاء الله في مجالك


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوكم احمد ممكن معلومات عن صيانة جهاز الاشعه


----------



## sama (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا.....


----------



## bu3mmar (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*نطلب الاستزادة*

شكرا على عرضك الطيب نطلب المزيد حول اجهزة المختبرات ان امكن


----------



## ابو يافا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا الك اخ على الكتاب وانشالله بنستفيد منه


----------



## م التحبو (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخوة الاعضاء 
بس ياريت يامهندس عادل صلاح شوية معلومات عن جهاز الرنين المغنطيسى


----------



## ابن عبدالكريم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ عادل صلاح تشكر الف شكر على المعلومات وكثر الله من معلوماتك 

بس فين درست


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bu3mmar (25 أكتوبر 2006)

عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير ننتظر المزيد


----------



## Bioengineer (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ أبو قسام 

نزولا عند طلبك في انشاء موضوع خاص بكتب الصيانه 
فقد تم فتح هذا الموضوع وهذا رابطه وفيه المزيد مما استطعنا جمعه.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30750


----------



## tigersking007 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس عادل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## memoo13131313 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

thanx a lot for u ..i have a design report about ultrasound systems


----------



## MR:X (15 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي


----------



## بلال الراوي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم
انا المهندس بلال من العراق خريج جديد من كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الكهربائية والالكترونية ولكن لم اجد عمل بسبب الضروف الصعبة ولكن اخي يعمل في مجال السونار ولدية وكالة من احدى الشركات العالمية واود منكم ان تساعدوني في معرفة الاعطال في جهاز السونار وكيفية تصليح اعطال السوفت وير اريد ان ترسلوا الية بعض المعلومات التي تفيدني في هذا المجال وشكرا لكم كثيرا
*****ي هو (bim_m83***********)


----------



## بلال الراوي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ بلال الراوي .

تحية طيبة . 

بما انك مهندس قسم الهندسة الكهربائية-الكترونية يمكنك ان تستوعب جهاز السونار بسهولة .

تصفح جيدأ صفحات الباقية ستجد هناك مواضيع كثيرة عن السونار .

تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## ibrahim el sayed (20 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you eng / 3adel
for the service manual


----------



## wild_spirit (2 ديسمبر 2006)

I Ll Read It Later Thx Anyway


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يزوجك يا مهندس اذا انت مش مزوج


----------



## rfm_lord (17 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## tarek2004_7 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم ونرجو المزيد


----------



## حسين الحمداني (30 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب واتمنالك لموفقية


----------



## ابو رهف عبد العزيز (21 فبراير 2007)

حياك يا بشمهندس عادل من اليمن ..وانا أتوقع انك كنت تدرس في العراق في الموصل- الكليه التقنيه وخرجت مع الحرب وحولت دراستك لمصر
عموماً انا متاكد ان رح نلتقي في يوم من الأيام .. واتمنى لك الموفقيه


----------



## eng_mohand (24 فبراير 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_hos (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا سلام


----------



## hamza_ama (28 مارس 2007)

الاخ الباشمهندس عادل صلاح 
السلام عليكم بارك الله في جهودك 
اهتماماتي تقارب اهتماماتك في مجال الاشعة و السي تي والرنين المغناطيسي واجهزة الموجات الصوتية فارجو المراسلة وتبادل الافكار 
اخوك م طبي / حمزة 
من السودان


----------



## محمد يس11 (2 أبريل 2007)

عمل طيب ونرجو من الجميع عرض ملاحظاتة من الواقع العملى للاستفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_2005 (4 أبريل 2007)

شششششششككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررره


----------



## moda_zido (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكووور جدا جداا جداااا


----------



## الهيموني (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو الخليل (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على السيرفس منوال،


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير..........


----------



## زهرة القمر (24 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم م.عادل صلاح
مشكور جدا لكل ماتقدمه لنا بهذا المنتدى الرائع من معلومات مميزة ومفيدة
وحبيت اسالك عن طبيعة العمل بالجهاز الرنين وكيفية التعامل معه
ارجو ان تزودني بمعلومات عن الجهاز وكيفية التعامل معه 
ولك مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير
وفقك الله
اختك م.زهرة القمر


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (10 مايو 2007)

tres grand merci


----------



## البخيتي (10 مايو 2007)

أشكرك أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس / محمد صالح (26 يونيو 2007)

أنا سعيد جدا ان في مثلك 
و هذا يبشر بالنصر القادم ان شاء الله 
أريد من حضرتك شرح حول جهاز الاشعة و أنواعها مثل TOSHIBA &PHILIPS &SIEMENS


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (26 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العطاء.


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (7 أغسطس 2007)

هذا ملف جيد وممتاز . شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس عادل


----------



## طيرا (8 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن اعرف معلومات عن صيانة جهاز الmonitor وكيفية اصلاح العطل


----------



## am_em (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى مايحيه ويرضاه


----------



## ملك التجهيزات (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا كتييير إلك بس أعطاني أنو الملف عاطل فشو الحل؟


----------



## ELAMRA (21 مارس 2008)

ماهو المبداء الاساسي في عمل الجهاز .


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## الاستاذ المهندس (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد


----------



## هشام أبو الخير (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا التعاون في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## محمود طايع (30 يونيو 2008)

*hodatg************

شكرا علي هذا الكتاب الرائع:56:


----------



## مقشش (1 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر مهندس


----------



## المهندس بلكس (11 يوليو 2008)

وفقك الله ياخي


----------



## manchester_22 (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا مهندس عادل


----------



## mago0 (23 يوليو 2008)

يعيش الرئيس على عبد الله صالح
ويعيش م/عادل صلاح على المجهود
وشكراً


----------



## اليماني نت (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا م. عادل صلاح 
ممكن تعطينا مبادى في تصميم الدوائر الالكترونيه


----------



## اليماني نت (19 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك كثير ويجعله في ميزان حسناااتك


----------



## مهند المهداوي (20 أغسطس 2008)

*الاسس النظرية اولا*

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز دائما علينا ان نبتدئ بالمعلومات النظرية ومبادئ العمل ثم نتوجه الى التفاصيل العملية التي يتخصص بها كل جهاز لكي نكون ملمين بكل المعلومات التي تتعلق به ونفهم كيفية عمله
مع حبي وتقديري لهذا الجهد


----------



## احساس القلم (23 أغسطس 2008)

وأنا كمان بضم صوتي لصوت eng_3YASH في هذا الطلب وشكرا عالمبادرة
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## moro567 (26 أغسطس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر علي مجهودك الرائع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الق (27 أغسطس 2008)

]مشكورر م.عادل صلاح
ممكن نستفيد من خبرتك في صيانه جهاز الرنين, ازا ممن تعطينا فكره عن اعطاله الشائعه وكيف صيانتها,او معلومات مفيده الجهاز , اظن الجميع عندو معلومات عن الجهاز بطريقه نظريه,مع
كل الاحترام لك ولجميع الا عضاء


----------



## م التحبو (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ايو خثعم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الق (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## da1984 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

1400000000 merci


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكـــــر


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الـــف شكـــر


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام الوراقى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراُ
تحياتى


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (15 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه بس ماضي يتحمل معي اش المشكله


----------



## mohabd28eg (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ويجزيك ربي كل الخير والله يوفقك*​


----------



## almathhji (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جيا الله الباشمهندس محمد و الله جدا مستفيدين منك 
ربنا يفتح عليك )


----------



## اسراء عجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## م التحبو (5 يناير 2010)

مشكروووووووور جدا


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (7 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## s5051 (27 فبراير 2010)

جازك الله عن كل خير اخي العزيز والله عتفيدونا كثير بهل المواضيع


----------



## ENG_2005 (28 فبراير 2010)

هذا الكلام مفيد وغير مضيع للوقت شكككككككككرررراا


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## blackhorse (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ودايما للامام 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن رءوف (24 أبريل 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hossam fekry (5 مايو 2010)

اخى للكريم 
اريد ان ارسل لك شكر بعدد حروف ورموز هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ahmed sorour101 (30 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله سريفس رائع مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيم الزين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر بقيمة هذه الفائده ،اعتقد ان هذا الدليل يمكن مهندس الصيانه من فهم الجهاز بكل تفاصيله والربط بين الدائره الالكترونيه والكهربيه وblock diagram وال design


----------



## عباس اللامي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank u very much


----------



## abosamra2014 (28 مارس 2011)

اخى العزيز لدى سونار وعند تشغيل الجهاز الشاشه تومض وميض ابيض ولا تعمل
ممكن اعرف العطل فين وكيفيه اصلاحه


----------



## محمد يس11 (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghost_adel (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## haedar alrobae (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## abosamra2014 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## mohammed.madani (16 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## RAFT AHMED (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## فيصل المصري (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اشتغل مفعول القات


----------



## فيصل المصري (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ابداع يا عادل


----------



## santacrouse (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo uameen (17 أكتوبر 2011)

انا عايز احمل الكتاب


----------



## abo uameen (17 أكتوبر 2011)

انا عايز احمل الكتاب حد يرد عليا


----------



## diaa2215 (11 أغسطس 2012)

ِكرا كثيرا.....


----------



## khaled rageh (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز على المعلومات الرااااااااائعه


----------



## askndr (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​​


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## s_alarby (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور موضوع رائع


----------



## seaprincess_1 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks alot for the ultrasound service manual , i was looking for it long time ago 
cause iam planning to work as maintenance engineer for ultrasound devices


----------



## ابراهيم سعودي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## bio-med (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير .. و وفقكم لمزيد التألق و التميز


----------



## dimond ston (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## shaban337322 (5 فبراير 2015)

ما شاء الله


----------



## shaban337322 (5 فبراير 2015)

اريد دائرة بور لمندري 1100


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (26 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (6 مارس 2015)

so good


----------



## ام عباس العراق (10 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد نصار تميرك (12 مايو 2015)

شكرا لكم على المجهودات العظيمه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ام عباس العراق (13 مايو 2015)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام عباس العراق (13 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم بس ممكن اذا احد عده معلومات عن جهاز التخدير وعمله والاعطال الشائعه


----------



## misotofa (2 أبريل 2019)

شكراً جزيلا


----------

